# Work Visa for a UK Citizen to work in the US?



## kurosushi (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello:clap2:

Sorry if this is going to be a repetitive question..

I am a US Citizen. My UK boyfriend and I met 2.5 years ago working in Tokyo. We both decided to leave our jobs in Japan to try to move to the UK. He found a job in the UK, and I found it extremely difficult to find a job there without any sort of company sponsorship. Therefore I have moved back to the US to work. 

Since we still intend on being together... 

1) If we decide not to get married, how difficult will it be for him to obtain a work visa? He works in a small finance firm based in the UK with offices in the US but after speaking to his managers, they will not be able to sponsor him. He works as an operational analyst, would he be eligible for an H1B visa?

2) If we were to get married, how would that work? Would we need to apply for a K1 visa in order to get married? Or, can we simply get married in the US and then apply for the CR1? According to this website getting a CR1 could take about 11 months. (Comparison of Marriage Based Immigration Choices)

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Unless he has a Master his employment chances in the US are low
and this year visas are used up anyway

for a fiancee visa 
K1 Process Flowchart

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support


----------

